# Amplificador produce ruido y excursión de altavoz



## Maure91 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con un amplificador marca Precision Power modelo S580.5, es de 5 canales (4 canales para medios y 1 canal para bajos).  Por lo que encarecidamente solicito su ayuda para reparar el canal para bajos, que es el que presenta el problema en cuestión; de manera esporádica y sin que tenga conectados los cables RCA de señal de audio, genera un ruido que produce un sonido raro (no se como llamarle)  y excursión en el altavoz (subwoofer); dejo el vídeo toda vez que el mismo explica mejor que las palabras lo que quiero expresar (favor de reproducirlo). 







Ahora, mientras inspeccionaba el amplificador, me percate de que el transistor de la foto que pongo mas abajo (ubicado del lado positivo), el pequeñin A1268, era el único que se calentaba (y demasiado). 





Como mencionaba, ese "ruido" lo hace de manera esporadica, y cuando el amplificador deja de hacerlo, el voltaje entre *base y emisor* de los transistores de potencia es de (+0.52 volts  y  de -0.36 volts respectivamente), luego cuando comienza de nuevo el ruido, el voltaje tanto positivo como negativo varia mucho y no hay una lectura fija.

Por otra parte cuando el amplificador esta "en calma", el voltaje en el pin del *colector* de los transistores de potencia es de (+ 37.2 volts   y de   - 37.3 volts respectivamente). Pero también fluctúa demasiado en ambos lados cuando el amplificador comienza a generar el mencionado ruido. 

¿Qué creen que sea conducente hacer en este caso?... es el tercer amplificador que reparo y obviamente nunca me había encontrado con una falla similar. ¿Debo tratar de conseguir un reemplazo para el A1268 o hacer mas pruebas?... Les agradezco su comprensión y su apoyo, saludos desde MX!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jul 14, 2016)

Yo diría que pueden estar pasando dos cosas, tienes DC a la salida por algún transistor en corto y/o la fuente de alimentación está fallando. Si fuese tu mediría primero todos los transistores de potencia y si no hay nada raro empezaría a mirar la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Chequé el amplificador directo de la batería del auto y después con una fuente atx de 12 volts, hace lo mismo, di seguimiento a la corriente desde la terminal de corriente del amplificador, pasando por el diodo de protección, los capacitores y las bobinas osciladoras junto con los comparadores de fase y aparentemente no hay nada extraño, se comportan OK inclusive cuando hace el "ruido"... por aca por mis rumbos no he encontrado ese transistor que se calienta, me refiero al pequeño con la nomenclatura "K 011 *A1268* GR" en la etapa de amplificación, sabrías de algún buen remplazo para el mismo? Gracias por tu comentario, saludos!!!


----------



## jorger (Jul 15, 2016)

Lo mismo esto que voy a comentar te descoloca un poco. Una vez tuve exactamente el mismo problema en un amplificador que hice para un subwoofer, el altavoz se ponía a excursionar como loco y aleatoriamente aun sin señal en la entrada, tal y como se ve en tu video. Resulta que eran los operacionales del filtro pasabajos..


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 16, 2016)

jorger dijo:


> Lo mismo esto que voy a comentar te descoloca un poco. Una vez tuve exactamente el mismo problema en un amplificador que hice para un subwoofer, el altavoz se ponía a excursionar como loco y aleatoriamente aun sin señal en la entrada, tal y como se ve en tu video. Resulta que eran los operacionales del filtro pasabajos..



Hola jorger, gracias por la sugerencia... ahora el lio es como probar y diagnostiar esos operacionales  no tengo el tester especifico para operacionales,  alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 19, 2016)

Actualizando...

He cambiado el transistor A1268, ha dejado de calentarse... pero la "falla", la sigue haciendo lo cual me lleva a pensar que el problema subyacente es algun operacional de la etapa de preamplificación.   Seguire buscando información acerca de la falla que presenta mi amplificador, pues como ya mencione anteriormente soy algo novato en esto, pero ello no me exime de buscar por mi cuenta, saludos!!!


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 22, 2016)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Yo diría que pueden estar pasando dos cosas, tienes DC a la salida por algún transistor en corto y/o la fuente de alimentación está fallando. Si fuese tu mediría primero todos los transistores de potencia y si no hay nada raro empezaría a mirar la fuente de alimentación.



Ahora se protege el amplificador desde que lo conecto, por lo cual ya no revise los operacionales de pre amplificación, sino que mi atención ahora se centra, de momento, en la etapa de regulación pues creo que ahí esta el problema que hace que ahora se proteja, tal como mencionó el compañero arrivaellobo. 

Me avoque a desconectar los comparadores de fase y el amplificador dejó de protegerse por lo cual deduje que el problema estaba en la etapa de regulación... pruebo si hay voltaje en los orificios de en medio de donde iban dichos comparadores y no había voltaje (no se si estoy realizando bien la medición, *punta negro del tester a tierra del amplificador y punta roja del tester al horificio de enmedio* de donde iban los comparadores, ver las siguientes 2 fotos).






Posteriormente me doy a la tarea de quitar todos los 8 mosfet IRFZ44N (no sin antes descargar la estática de mi cuerpo); los pruebo con el tester en modo diodos (*drain con punta negra y source con punta roja*) y dan un valor de 527 ±... luego switcheo (*sin quitar punta negra de drain, cambio la punta roja a gate y luego la regreso a source*) y da una medida casi idéntica de 526 ±... los 8 mosfet hacen eso . Posteriormente hice con un mosfet "la prueba del foco de 12v" usando el mosfet como switch y al momento que debe apagar (*dandole la "orden" puenteando gate y source*) a veces apaga y otras veces se queda prendido. Por lo cual concluí que los mosfet estan fallando. 

Espero mañana o pasado mañana comprar el juego de los 8 mosfet IRFZ44n nuevos (cuestan mas o menos $12 pesos mexicanos cada uno por aca con mi proveedor de semionductores. 

:cabezon::cabezon:
Amigos, una nota y atenta solicitud... No se si estoy haciendo del todo bien las cosas, por lo que si aquel que llega a leer este tema detecta que estóy haciendo algo mal,  por favor hagamelo saber, pues como algunos saben, soy novato en esto y puede que haya cometido uno o varios errores en las cosas que hago,  luego entonces, si alguno de Ustedes tiene un comentario que me ayude a mejorar, le agradecere me lo haga saber (aunque sean regaños ). Muchas gracias y buena noche!!!!


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 22, 2016)

Revisa los driver , si estos tienen fuga y las salidas están bien ,el equipo se protege. Si las salidas están en corto suelen arrastrar a los driver y algunas r. Saludos !!!


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 22, 2016)

el arcangel dijo:


> Revisa los driver , si estos tienen fuga y las salidas están bien ,el equipo se protege. Si las salidas están en corto suelen arrastrar a los driver y algunas r. Saludos !!!



Los driver te refieres a los operacionales? Si es así, trae varios KA4558L... tienes idea de como probarlos? Cabe mencionar que cuando el amplificador todavía encendía y hacia excursionar de la nada a los subs conectados al quinto canal, ningun operacional se calentaba.


----------



## josco (Jul 23, 2016)

los driver son los transistores que exitan los transistores de potencia en la salida de audio. si un canal era el que te fallaba lo mas probable es que el problema lo tengas ahi. empieza por probar todos los transistores, diodos y resistencias ahi. de hecho desconecta los de salida del canal malo y prueba si enciende el amplificador. saludos desde gdl.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 24, 2016)

josco dijo:


> los driver son los transistores que exitan los transistores de potencia en la salida de audio. si un canal era el que te fallaba lo mas probable es que el problema lo tengas ahi. empieza por probar todos los transistores, diodos y resistencias ahi. de hecho desconecta los de salida del canal malo y prueba si enciende el amplificador. saludos desde gdl.




Josco, gracias por la respuesta... como comentaba anteriormente, desconectando los comparadores de fase que rectifican el voltaje de las bobinas osciladoras para entregarlo a la siguiente etapa, el amplificador deja de protegerse, por lo cual supuse que el problema debe estar en la etapa de regulación y que el problema de la excursión del bajo conectado al quinto canal, era un problema digamos aparte (o sea en la etapa de amplificación). 

Por lo que respecta a la etapa de regulación, probé con los IRFZ44N nuevos y probé con un integrado oscilador que se que esta bueno y se sigue protegiendo... yo creo que alguna resistencia, capacitor o mini transistor estan mal, me va a tocar checarlos uno por uno 

Crees que estoy haciendo las cosas en el orden correcto? o consideras que primeramente debo centrarme en quitar los drivers del quinto canal y ver si enciende?


----------



## josco (Jul 25, 2016)

como comentaste al pricipio tenias la falla en el canal de bajos, creo yo que por eso se proteje. mira en los amplificadores es comun que si una salida o varias estan mal en cuanto entra la señal de encendido o remote el aparato detecta que hay voltaje en la salida y se protege. los que tu llamas comparadores de fase son los rectificadores de la fuente, logico que al quitarlos no se protege por que ya no llega voltaje a la etapa de potencia o salida. checa si puedes desconectar la alimentacion a la salida o cuando menos al canal que te fallaba haber si ya no se protege.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 25, 2016)

Gracias josco, checaré que onda con la alimentación del 5to canal. Pero antes, dejame comentarte algo...  En un momento de desesperación (o lucidez, que se yo) retiré de la tarjeta del amplificador, las resistencias que interconectan las patillas de Gate y Source de los mosfet, las probé (deberian tener un valor de 47± ohms) y 4 estaban abiertas (marcaban resistencia infinita), mañana comprare las resistencias y las colocare de nuevo, a su vez también colocare de nuevo los mosfet (porque los volví a quitar)... luego que vuelva a poner todas las piezas mencionadas, me avocaré a seguir tu sugerencia de cortar el suministro de energia del quinto canal a ver que hace.

***Por cierto, que tan ducho eres en el tema de los mosfet? Tengo un par de dudas que me están matando y no hallo quien me pueda auxiliar con ellas


----------



## josco (Jul 26, 2016)

no soy experto en mosfets he! pero hago lo posible por saber. bueno me parece raro  que hayan estado abiertas las resistencias yo las he encontrado asi cuando se ponen en corto los mosfet.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 26, 2016)

Josco y compañeros del foro... por falta de tiempo no he comprado los repuestos, pero midiendo los mosfet que quité pasó esto:

*** Hice la prueba siguiente; el tester en modo diodo, punta negra en el drenador y punta roja el surtidor, ahi algunos mosfet marcan un valor de 680±, luego con la punta roja toco gate y regreso al surtidor, entonces el valor baja a 85±... 

*** Después de hacer la prueba del multimetro anteriormente descrita, pense que todos los mosfet funcionaban bien... peeeeero al hacer la prueba con una corriente y foco de 12 volts sucedió lo siguiente; 

  3 de los mosfet prendían pero no se apagaban al "ordenarle" al mosfet que apagara puenteando gate con surtidor.

  2 de los mosfet prendían al "ordenarle" al mosfet que se activara puenteando gate con drenador, pero al poco tiempo de prender se apagaban, la intensidad de la luz decaía hasta apagarse completamente.

  4 de los mosfet hacian prender bien el foco al momento de ordenarle (gate+drenador) y se mantenian prendidos hasta ordenarle se apagara (gate+surtidor).

Luego de hacer la prueba con el foco, hice la prueba del multimetro y entre drenador y surtidor el valor en algunos mosfet ahora era mucho mas alto de unos 1020±, los gatille y el valor bajaba a 650±... estoy confundido


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Solo para actualizar*... puse los 8 mosfet nuevos, cambié las resistencias abiertas, probé y dejó de protegerse. 

Respecto al "ruido" del quinto canal, probe componente por componente de dicho canal y al final quite los transistores de par complementario y uno de los PNP estaba en fuga, a saber el TIP36CW,  

Y bueno, pues ahora a conseguirlo pero tengo el presentimiento de que mi proveedor de semiconductores no lo tendrá, sabe alguien de un buen reemplazo para el mismo??????


----------

